# setting e brake



## camaro76 (Aug 8, 2012)

My 318 will set the parking brake itself when the pedal is pressed down. The paw that drops down to set it has worn a groove on the top surface of the linkage it locks down on. I seem to have good springs everywhere. I have an idea that if the brake shoes are worn they could allow the linkage to overtravel and the paw that is resting on the linkage could then have a catch point and then could set itself. Currently attempting to pull the drums of which the right side seems to be rusted tight. Anyone had this problem with the parking brake setting itself and what could be the cause ? Thanks for the help in advance !


----------

